# Swanlake's Fantasmatic Four!



## swanlake (Sep 14, 2008)

decided to start new blog as now we have FOUR buns, two pairs.

here are pics!

First the orginal duet, fred and shadow!

Fred:

a fiesty mini lop who loves food and attention. he can usually be found in the 'flop' position.







and Shadow:

the fiesty dwarf mix is all business. she isn't too keen on petting, but has a great personality.






and the new duo to the scene, echo and fiona! (these two are fosters who never left :biggrin2

Echo:

echo is a little grump who loves his head scratches, parsley and crasins. he is also particularily fond to sitting in corners.






and Fiona:

a foster turned girlfriend for echo, this gal is PACKED with energy and a regular detective.






phew! that was a lot! more to come soon!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 14, 2008)

I got a Flemmie!...sort of, he's my new foster!

meet Q-Tip!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 16, 2008)

here are some more pics of Quetip, as well as two videos!






groomin






looking off into the sunset...






pensive stare off into the distance






curious bunner listening to outside noises!






bunny behind!

and the videos!

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/swanlake416/Fosters/?action=view&current=rabbits051.flv

http://s216.photobucket.com/albums/cc198/swanlake416/Fosters/?action=view&current=rabbits052.flv

enjoy!!


----------



## 12354somebunny (Sep 17, 2008)

Q-Tip! LOL! That's such a cute name!! And his ears.. wow! bet he can hear me breathing half way across the world from him 

Fred & Shadow and Echo & Fiona are adorable. The girls sound like real feisty characters while the boys are the laid-back, cool types. Seems to be that way with my bunnies, too.. my girl's the one with bunnitude :biggrin2:

Looking forward to more pics!!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Sep 19, 2008)

Whoo hoo for the new blog with new buns!:bunnydance:

Love all of them, so cute! Fiona is gorgeous! What kind is she? Maybe part Rex?

Q-tip, cute name! Love it!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 24, 2008)

fiona is such a BRAT!!. we have baby gates blocking all the stairs yet she still manages to go up and down them!

yesterday i have quetip up stairs running when she decides to come up. well, BOOM Q is on her tail! we stop him first, them proceed to find her. i run her back down stairs, all the while she is binkying!! down the stairs! 

here are some more pics of the girl. oh and she is a harlequin.






who? me?






she's too cute, you can't get mad at her for long!


----------



## tonyshuman (Sep 24, 2008)

AAHHH! So much cuteness! I especially love Fiona and Q-tip, but the others are beautiful too! Fred's fluffy head, Shadow's sassy look, Echo's white nose!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 24, 2008)

thanks! fiona is so funny, she cracks me up. both her and echo, when you shake the treat box, they come running. they jump and circle your feet until they get food!


----------



## LadyBug (Sep 25, 2008)

*tonyshuman wrote: *


> AAHHH! So much cuteness! I especially love Fiona and Q-tip, but the others are beautiful too! Fred's fluffy head, Shadow's sassy look, Echo's white nose!



me too:inlove:

and i love Quetip's name!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 26, 2008)

here are some pics i just took

first echo and fiona!






snugglin!






echo






Fiona (fyi they are in our dining room)






he he i LOVE it when echo does this!







mischif making!






together!!



hehe its so funny, wherever fiona goes, echo follows. the funniest part is that fiona has these long legs so she more leaps when she's running. echo has these stubby little feet so he hops. its SO hilarious so watch her go gracefully then see echo stub along!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 26, 2008)

here is fred and shadow:






fred in his fav spot






what you lookin at??






do you have food?






trying to get a treat!






Hello!






I SEE YOU!






givin me attitude






cutie pie! (i don't know why they have a sock in their pen...)






teaming up on me to give them some crasins...






MOMMY!! just give us the crasins already!!



oh, and do you guys see my new avatar? "swanlake's stars"? i uploaded it and everything but i only see my old one...


----------



## swanlake (Sep 28, 2008)

my sister came home this weekend and so i stole her memory card and got some more pics of the buns! i uploaded some, and i am waiting for more to upload onto photobucket.






shadow looking grumpy.






Fwed






the happy couple!






me n the buns! shadow decided not to cooperate...(egh i look gross!)






my sister, me, fred and shadow






the buns chilaxin






my dad with his boy, echo (and he said he didn't want him...:biggrin2






echo!






"wat is you doin?"


----------



## swanlake (Sep 28, 2008)

echo binky!






da man of da house






the Dissaproving Rabbits pic!






shadow!






Cleanin!






shadow groomin her man






couples who munch together, stay together






ITCH!









sneakin in the treat jar!!






the princess shadow!


----------



## SOOOSKA (Sep 28, 2008)

Your Bunnies are ADORABLE.

Is Fred a French Lop? I just love him, Note to self"Add to Bunny napping List" 

Susan:biggrin2:


----------



## swanlake (Sep 28, 2008)

Fred is a mini lop, but he is SUPER furry! he has like an inch of hair!


----------



## swanlake (Sep 28, 2008)

Fiona and Echo are currently cuddling under my parent's bed! she has her head resting on his! :inlove:


----------



## Nadezhda (Sep 29, 2008)

Awww, your bunnies are so cute! Fred looks like a grouch of a lop. LOL!


----------



## JadeIcing (Sep 29, 2008)

I want Shadow.


----------



## swanlake (Sep 30, 2008)

i FINALLY got this stupid thingie to work so i could get pics off my phone. i have some SUPER adorable ones---so enjoy!






shadow






shdaow groomin her man!






harumph!






get away from my man!! he's mine!









gotta look good!






the fredster!






my baby!






miss princess









fiona cage-dancing






fee on a windy day

and finally, some Q pics!






the big man himself






just look at those ears!



OH and JadeIcing, you can't have shadow. first off, she's wicked fast and impossible to catch, and secondly, she doesn't like being away from her man for even a few minutes. she gets all grumpy when i hold him for a while. she goes right to grooming him as to get off all the mommy germs! i don't know if you or she could handle two divas in one house, theresa would have to come here then


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Oct 1, 2008)

Dang it! I've missed some posts here.

Fiona is gorgeous! Love Fred too and Q is adorable, and all of them! They're so cute!


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 2, 2008)

I have fallen madly in love with Fred and Shadow!

This photo is spectacular :shock:, do you have a larger version I can see?


----------



## swanlake (Oct 3, 2008)

my sister took that photo, we were trying to get a good one of shadow disapproving. they were taken at a local county park when we went on a picnic in the summer. the park is super nice, has a huge lake and a couple of beaches.






nzminilops, if you would like an even bigger pic, just let me know 



here are some other photos from that day..











i am glad you guys like the photos, and all the bunners appreciate your adoration!:biggrin2:


----------



## JadeIcing (Oct 5, 2008)

*swanlake wrote: *


> OH and JadeIcing, you can't have shadow. first off, she's wicked fast and impossible to catch, and secondly, she doesn't like being away from her man for even a few minutes. she gets all grumpy when i hold him for a while. she goes right to grooming him as to get off all the mommy germs! i don't know if you or she could handle two divas in one house, theresa would have to come here then


Fine I just demand more pictures.


----------



## NZminilops (Oct 6, 2008)

Just lovely, thank you :inlove:, Shadow's fur is beautiful with the tan against the blue and the white.


----------



## Michaela (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful bunnies! :hearts Fiona especially is stunning.


----------



## swanlake (Oct 8, 2008)

here are some echo/fee pics, but mostly echo cause fee was being a stinker and decided to hide out under the bed.






mooooom, i am trying to eat here!






munch munch munch






mmmmmmm!






nom nom nom






echo melts to the ground when you scratch his head.






deciding weither to flee, or eat.






investagatin'






fee groomin






alet and wonderin what the crazy hoomin is doin now






headin to go under the bed






headin under...






...still goin!






and finally popping her head out to see if the darned hoomin is gone yet.

halloween pics are commin, i am finishing up fred and shadow's costumes, and i have just started echo and fee's.


----------



## LuvaBun (Oct 9, 2008)

Aww, I missed this, so it was great to catch up. Great pics - and I love how Echo is your dad's boy now 

How long will you be fostering Q tip? he is such a handsome boy

Jan


----------



## Elf Mommy (Oct 9, 2008)

awwwww, I'm just in love with Q-tip. What a great park you have to take them to!

Minda


----------



## swanlake (Nov 9, 2008)

life has been insane here. iwas in the hospital for like two weeks for some ECT to help with my depression, haven't been in school for months, everything is just a mess.:?

BUT i do have some new bunny pics, the one stable thing in my life!






some photos from the holiday shoot




































the fredster






miss thang






fredly!






shadow doin her business (unlike fred who just goes where ever he feels like it :disgust






the dynamic duo!






fred sittin in the corner






cool pic of fred's head




fred's behind, with its weird moulting pattern






and shadow eating


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 9, 2008)

Oh my, Shadow and Fred are a cute couple. Fred is so frumpy and squishable, and Shadow is just BEAUTIFUL. 
 
I love them. Great pictures


----------



## swanlake (Nov 9, 2008)

why thank you! fred and shadow are so in love, they get grumpy if i seperate them for too long, and shadow is always groomin her man.

here are some echo and fiona pics. echo has been really grumpy lately, i think he has an ear infection.






echo eating






then fee comes and joins him






grumpy bunny






feebear






the two together






echo and his lil gotee thingie he has goin on 






echo and fiona's relationship isalot different than fred and shadow's. they are more like the old grumpy guy who somehow landed the hot young chick. she keeps him young, vs the true love fred and shadow have goin on. but it works for them!


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 10, 2008)

Awesome pics . Fred does NOT look like a happy, jolly Santa LOL

Isn't it funny how bonded bunnies can have such different kinds of attachments. Perry and Pernod were like Fred and Shadow - very much in love. Then Pernod and Shadow were more like companions. Whatever makes them happy, makes us happy 

Jan

ps - Hope you are feeling better now


----------



## Jess_sully (Nov 10, 2008)

Echo and Fiona-- beautiful! 
Why do you have sooo many adorable bunnies?
I hope Echo doesn't have an ear infection


----------



## swanlake (Nov 17, 2008)

here is fred, eatin a carrot.






another shot of him eatin his carrot.






shadow with her wound






shadow in her litterbox






another photo of shadow






Fiona!!






Echo!






another photog of fee.






and the echmiester again.


----------



## swanlake (Nov 17, 2008)

OH! i forgot to add that echo is going in for a vet's appointment to check out his ears:bunnynurse:


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 20, 2008)

"Do you mind - how about some privacy here<" 

I hope the vet check for Echo goes OK. Let us know what happens 

Jan


----------

